# Rich HTML



## messmar (18. Januar 2006)

Guten morgen,

was ist der Unterschied zwischen Rich Html und Html bzw. was bedeutet
Rich Html?

Es kommt öfter vor in Zusammenhang mit den Html-Emails.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2006)

Ich nehme an, dass es eine durch HTML erzeugte Emulation der Features von RichText-Dokumenten ist um auch, im Gegensatz zu reinem Text, Formatierungen und sowas bieten zu koennen.

Wahrscheinlich wieder so eine selbstgeschusterte Ueberfluessigkeit aus dem beliebten Hause Microsoft.


----------



## Gumbo (18. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir die Wikipedia-Beschreibung des Begriffs Rich Internet Application weiter.


----------

